# Lighting connectors??



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

I have about 20 carved foam pumpkins that I set up going down my driveway. I'm converting them from individual battery powered pumpkin lights to LED's. I'm also setting up lighting for my graveyard for the first time this year. All the lighting will be powered by 12vDC through landscape light wire. What type of connectors does everyone use for their lights?

I originally thought about using a connector that I use for RC planes, but that would require soldering connector wires to the landscape wire in exact locations to match up with the pumpkins and lights, which would not be good if something needs to be moved.

I tried making my own quick connector (piercing type) with copper coated weatherstripping nails and a piece of wood, but don't really like the way it's turning out.


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

i use 230v comando plugs due to the high voltage lights i use rated 25w standard lamp gls filament type, im uk so our voltage is double that of some other countries. hth http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...&sa=X&ei=pGWTTv-NKpS28QO_jOkj&ved=0CHYQ8gIwAQ


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've used tap splice connectors with good results for other similar projects. They come in a variety of wire sizes and are basically snap on, vampire style connectors.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are planning on using low volt landscape wire, there is a tutorial on making some vampire connectors using wood and a couple of small nails... Hmmm .. Thread, thread, thread.. I will post it if I can find it.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Aha.. Search for "vampire connector"
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25530&highlight=Vampire+connector

Good luck!


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

pagan said:


> Aha.. Search for "vampire connector"
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25530&highlight=Vampire+connector
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I did a search for lighting connectors before posting and must have missed that thread.


----------

